# Upgrading the system hard drive to SSD



## fcn (Nov 29, 2014)

I am planning to switch my system/boot drive to SSD.

I have been taking backups of the system drive using
`dump -0Lauf /newdisk/backup.dump /dev/ada0p2`

the steps I am working on are:

install the SSD and format
restore backup
make the SSD the boot drive
change configuration for system to work properly with SSD
I need help with any missing steps (and the right order) and the commands I need to run for each step.

I have FreeBSD 10 and I understand that it supports TRIM. How do I enable it and are there any other SSD specific configurations to change?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## chrbr (Nov 29, 2014)

I have done that some days ago and followed http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/ssd.html. In my opinion there is nothing missing. I am sure you will be successful as well.
Dear wblock@, thank you very much for your articles!


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks!  Backup Options For FreeBSD might also be useful.


----------



## fcn (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies - will check them out and let you know how it went.


----------

